# corban cash



## ravag3 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all I am new to the forum...I'm composing a novel that I have come to call "Untitled Ellipsis" ...it is a story that will combind all other fictions I have come across and will put those silly books like harry potter and twilight to shame ...
The two main characters are two young boys living in a artificial environment ...and they want out


----------



## Gumby (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome back...


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome. Your idea sounds interesting. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Nickie (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## felix (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey there, welcome to WF. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jinxi (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to WF :hi:

Looking forward to reading some your work.


----------

